# MacNaughton Canadian Whisky



## FamilyFind (Apr 3, 2011)

After digging through some boxes in my late great-grandparents basement, I came across an unopened bottle of Imported Canadian MacNaughton. I cannot seem to find any date printed on the label. There is a label across the top that reads "Bureau of ATF Distilled Spirits 070721248" 

 I have read a little about the brand, but cannot find much information. Ive read a little about the ATF Distilled Spirits, but soon became very lost in government regulations.  

 If anyone has any information on how to find out more information on when this product was bottled, it would make for much more enjoyable celebrations when it is finally opened.

 Thanks!


----------



## FamilyFind (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: MacNaughton Canadian Whisky - ATF Label*

Shown here is a picture of the ATF label across the top.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: MacNaughton Canadian Whiskey - ATF Label*

WELL IT'S AN OLD WHISKEY ...AGED VERY NICELY...PARTY TIME  MAYBE GRANDPA HID IT AND FOR GOT ABOUT IT


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Ryan,

 It looks to be of more recent manufacture from the appearance of the metal twist-top.

 Here's a wee bit of information:

 "Canadian MacNaughton History 

 1945	- Schenley purchases the Quebec Distillers Inc. and 
 chages the name to Canadian Schenley Ltd. (U D Archive, 
 992.m.164). 

 1947	- Schenley introduces Canadian MacNaughton (U D Archive, 
 Uncataloged Manuscript). 

 1954	- A second Canadian Distillery is built in Vancouver, 
 British Columbia to help with Schenley's growing 
 Canadian brands (U D Archive, 992.m.164). 

 1987	- United Distillers aquires Schenley (C. Morris, 
 15/11/91)" From.


----------

